# benötigter Strom um Schütz anzusteuern



## holgermaik (18 März 2022)

Ich habe heute ein Diskusion mit einem Anlagenhersteller gehabt.
Istzustand - 
SINAMICS Control Unit CU320 (6SL3040-1MA01-0AA0) Digitalausgang (max. Strom 500mA)
an diesem Ausgang 2 Kleinschütze 7,5kW (3RT1025-1BB44) parallel.
Einbau eines weiteren Relais (Weidmüller Daten unbekannt)

mM.n. ist der Ausgang der Sinamics damit überlastet. Der Anlagenhersteller behauptet das Gegenteil.

Für den Schütztyp bekomme ich bei Siemens kein Datenblatt mehr da abgekündigt. Für den Nachfolgetyp (3RT2025-1BB44) gibt es zwar ein Datenblatt jedoch keine Angaben zur Stromaufnahme der Spule.

Frage: Wo bekomme ich Daten über den Steuerkreis her?

Danke


----------



## rlw (18 März 2022)

3RT10 2.  
DC Betätigung : Einschaltleistung = Halteleistung = 5,4W

aus Technische Information LV1 T.2006 Seite 3/22


----------



## zako (18 März 2022)

Spricht was gegen die Ansteuerung per Bremsausgang am Motormodule - 24V/2A ?


----------



## Heinileini (18 März 2022)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Für den Schütztyp bekomme ich bei Siemens kein Datenblatt mehr da abgekündigt. Für den Nachfolgetyp (3RT2025-1BB44) gibt es zwar ein Datenblatt jedoch keine Angaben zur Stromaufnahme der Spule.


Bei Betrieb an einer Gleichspannung relativ leicht zu berechnen aus dem Widerstand der Spule (I=U/R) bzw. aus der Leistung (I=P/U).
Keine Angst, beim Einschalten wird der Strom zusätzlich durch die Induktivität der Spule begrenzt.
Gefahr lauert aber beim Ausschalten, da eine SpannungsSpitze an der Spule auftritt, gegen die etwas getan werden sollte (FreilaufDiode, Varistor oder RC-Glied).


----------



## rlw (18 März 2022)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Für den Schütztyp bekomme ich bei Siemens kein Datenblatt mehr da abgekündigt. Für den Nachfolgetyp (3RT2025-1BB44) gibt es zwar ein Datenblatt jedoch keine Angaben zur Stromaufnahme der Spule.


wie gesagt  aus dem >Datenblatt  3RT10 2.  

DC Betätigung : Einschaltleistung = Halteleistung = 5,4W

aus Technische Information LV1 T.2006 Seite 3/22


----------



## holgermaik (18 März 2022)

Das Verhältnis ist auf höherer Ebene vorsichtig fomuliert "etwas angespannt".


zako schrieb:


> Spricht was gegen die Ansteuerung per Bremsausgang am Motormodule - 24V/2A ?


wäre zu prüfen ob der Ausgang frei ist. Ist aber sicherlich für beide Seiten der wenigste Aufwand eine Lösung zu finden.


----------



## holgermaik (18 März 2022)

rlw schrieb:


> DC Betätigung : Einschaltleistung = Halteleistung = 5,4W


Habe ich auch gesehen. Wenn ich das richtig interpretiere ist dies aber die Angabe der mechanischen Arbeit(Leistung) des Magnetkerns ( der Spule). Dazu würden ja noch Wärme und Reibungsverluste kommen die ich als elektrieche Energie dazu addieren müsste. Oder habe ich hier einen Denkfehler?


----------



## zako (18 März 2022)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Das Verhältnis ist auf höherer Ebene vorsichtig fomuliert "etwas angespannt".


Blöd, dass wir erst März haben. Ansonsten Chefs mal zum Golf spielen schicken.


----------



## rlw (18 März 2022)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Habe ich auch gesehen. Wenn ich das richtig interpretiere ist dies aber die Angabe der mechanischen Arbeit(Leistung) des Magnetkerns ( der Spule). Dazu würden ja noch Wärme und Reibungsverluste kommen die ich als elektrieche Energie dazu addieren müsste. Oder habe ich hier einen Denkfehler?


Das ist das Datenblatt. Die Angaben zeigen die Leistungsaufnahmen der Spulen. Also:  bei 24V und 5,4 W = 225mA.


----------



## PN/DP (18 März 2022)

Kannst Du nicht anstatt dem extra Relais auf einen Schütz eine Kontakterweiterung/Hilfskontakte montieren? Oder hat ein Schütz noch einen Schließer-Kontakt (NO) frei? Dann könntest Du das Relais oder direkt das zusätzliche Signal über diesen Kontakt schalten.

Harald


----------



## escride1 (18 März 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Kannst Du nicht anstatt dem extra Relais auf einen Schütz eine Kontakterweiterung/Hilfskontakte montieren?





holgermaik schrieb:


> Ich habe heute ein Diskusion mit einem Anlagenhersteller gehabt.


Ich denke es geht da um eine Abnahme, da ist er dann raus.

Aber generell: Wenn 225mA+225mA+Weidmüller Relais <500mA, dann ist doch alles gut?
Ob das nun eng bemessen ist oder nicht spielt ja keine Rolle, muss nur die Gewährleistung überleben, so wird es zumindest der Hersteller sehen.


----------



## holgermaik (19 März 2022)

escride1 schrieb:


> Ich denke es geht da um eine Abnahme, da ist er dann raus.


so ist es.


----------



## nade (19 März 2022)

Ah, für eine Abnahme. Ansonst hätt ich auch die Version mit Hilfskontakten schalten gewählt, oder eben ein Koppelrelais das dann alle schaltet. Lass die die Aussage, das es kein Problem bereitet, schriftlich geben und dann bist du/ihr fein raus.


----------



## escride1 (19 März 2022)

nade schrieb:


> Lass die die Aussage, das es kein Problem bereitet, schriftlich geben und dann bist du/ihr fein raus.


Die Aussage brauchen sie nicht schriftlich geben.
Die geben eine Anlage nach anerkannten Regeln der ... ab. Da ist eine ordnungsgemäße Auswahl der Betriebsmittel mit drin.


----------



## holgermaik (19 März 2022)

Für alle die es interessiert ein paar Hintergrundinfos.
Die Anlage ist relativ neu. An den beiden Schützen hängt ein Steuergerät für eine elektromagnetische Zangenbremse, als Haltebremse konstruiert.(Nennstrom ca 10A)
Jetzt ist es mehrfach vorgekommen das die Bremse bei voller Geschwindigkeit eingefallen ist, was zur Beschädigung dieser geführt hat.
Eine Fehlersuche hat den völligen Verschleiß der Hauptkontakte gezeigt. (total abgebrannt). Als die Schütze ersetzt wurden, hat man vorsichtshalber 2 Nummern größer eingebaut. Diese haben allerdings nicht mehr funktioniert, da die CU den Strom nicht liefern kann.

Jetzt steht die Frage im Raum, ist die zu knapp ausgelegte Schaltung ursächlich für den Schaden verantwortlich.


----------



## escride1 (19 März 2022)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Jetzt steht die Frage im Raum, ist die zu knapp ausgelegte Schaltung ursächlich für den Schaden verantwortlich.


Und jetzt hängt es davon ab was genau sonst noch alles daran verbaut ist. Auch in Summe aller Ausgänge. Ebenso gehört hier nun auch die Schalthäufigkeit hinzu und viele andere Faktoren.

Das kann beim besten Willen nicht hier im Forum abschließend recherchiert werden.


----------



## rlw (19 März 2022)

10A Gleich- oder Wechselstrom ? Wie hoch ist die Spannung der Bremsspule?


----------



## Heinileini (19 März 2022)

holgermaik schrieb:


> An den beiden Schützen hängt ein Steuergerät für eine elektromagnetische Zangenbremse, als Haltebremse konstruiert.(Nennstrom ca 10A)
> Jetzt ist es mehrfach vorgekommen das die Bremse bei voller Geschwindigkeit eingefallen ist, was zur Beschädigung dieser geführt hat.
> Eine Fehlersuche hat den völligen Verschleiß der Hauptkontakte gezeigt. (total abgebrannt).


Nennstrom des SteuerGerätes = 10 A und Einschaltstrom = ?? A ?
Vermutlich verhält sich das SteuerGerät wie eine kapazitive Last. Enthält es einen mit Kondensator überbrückten Vorwiderstand in Reihe zur Bremse?


----------



## holgermaik (19 März 2022)

escride1 schrieb:


> Das kann beim besten Willen nicht hier im Forum abschließend recherchiert werden.


Ist auch nicht das Ziel. Die Frage war ja nach Daten. Der Rest sind Nebeninfos.


escride1 schrieb:


> und viele andere Faktoren.


Da bin ich ganz bei dir.


Heinileini schrieb:


> Nennstrom des SteuerGerätes = 10 A und Einschaltstrom = ?? A ?


Ist ein Komplettsystem von Stromag. wird mit 400V AC eingespeist. Die Steuerung erfolgt intern.


----------



## dekuika (19 März 2022)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Für alle die es interessiert ein paar Hintergrundinfos.
> Die Anlage ist relativ neu. An den beiden Schützen hängt ein Steuergerät für eine elektromagnetische Zangenbremse, als Haltebremse konstruiert.(Nennstrom ca 10A)
> Jetzt ist es mehrfach vorgekommen das die Bremse bei voller Geschwindigkeit eingefallen ist, was zur Beschädigung dieser geführt hat.
> Eine Fehlersuche hat den völligen Verschleiß der Hauptkontakte gezeigt. (total abgebrannt). Als die Schütze ersetzt wurden, hat man vorsichtshalber 2 Nummern größer eingebaut. Diese haben allerdings nicht mehr funktioniert, da die CU den Strom nicht liefern kann.
> ...





PN/DP schrieb:


> Kannst Du nicht anstatt dem extra Relais auf einen Schütz eine Kontakterweiterung/Hilfskontakte montieren? Oder hat ein Schütz noch einen Schließer-Kontakt (NO) frei? Dann könntest Du das Relais oder direkt das zusätzliche Signal über diesen Kontakt schalten.
> 
> Harald


Aus eigener Erfahrung würde ich, durch evtl. eine fehlende Freischaltdiode, auf einen verschlissenen Kontakt der Sinamics tippen. Der Vorschlag von Harald wäre logisch bzw. folgerichtig. Die Bremse kommt meistens auf einen Hilfskontakt des  Antriebsschützes.
Edit: Nach nochmaligem lesen muss ich sagen: Alles Käse, was ich geschrieben habe. Vielleicht wäre eine RC-Kombination als Löschglied hilfreich.


----------



## rlw (20 März 2022)

Hier sind die restlichen Daten für die Hauptkontakte . 10A sollten kein Problem sein. 
Warum sind da Schütze eingebaut worden die so alt sind ?


----------



## rosebud (20 März 2022)

Bei mir gab es nie Diskussionen: Am Ausgang der SPS ein kleines Hilfsrelais (Schrack, Finder...) und es war Ruhe.


----------



## Gleichstromer (20 März 2022)

> Warum sind da Schütze eingebaut worden die so alt sind ?


Evtl. weil sie verfügbar waren ? Ausserdem haben die 3RT2025 5,9W Spulenleistung= 245mA, da wärs noch knapper geworden. 

Sämtliche 3RT20xx-Schütze mit DC-Spule nehmen mehr Leistung auf als 3RT10xx, da stand wohl Kosten- vor Energieeffizienz.

Die 3RT20xx sind meiner Erfahrung nach auch bei den Hauptkontakten weiter "optimiert", die 3RT10xx hatten da mehr Reserven.


----------



## rlw (20 März 2022)

rosebud schrieb:


> Bei mir gab es nie Diskussionen: Am Ausgang der SPS ein kleines Hilfsrelais (Schrack, Finder...) und es war Ruhe.


machen wir auch so


----------



## Heinileini (20 März 2022)

rosebud schrieb:


> Bei mir gab es nie Diskussionen: Am Ausgang der SPS ein kleines Hilfsrelais (Schrack, Finder...) und es war Ruhe.


Dann kommen aber die Einverzugszeiten bzw. Ausverzugszeiten des HilfsRelais noch zu denen des Schützes hinzu.
Vielleicht sollte das vermieden werden?


----------



## holgermaik (20 März 2022)

rlw schrieb:


> Warum sind da Schütze eingebaut worden die so alt sind ?


ich denke mal weil sie einfach Verfügbar waren. technisch spricht ja auch nichts dagegen seine Reserven zu verbauen 


Gleichstromer schrieb:


> 3RT2025 5,9W Spulenleistung= 245mA, da wärs noch knapper geworden.


ich glaube über den Strombedarf der Schaltung hat sich niemend Gedanken gemacht.


----------



## PN/DP (20 März 2022)

Wie kam es denn überhaupt zu der Situation, daß von einem SPS-Ausgang direkt 2 Schütze angesteuert werden? Von Anfang an so Ausgangs-sparend geplant oder muß das bei SINAMICS so sein oder war das ein (nachträglicher?) Kundenwunsch?

Wenn sich bei uns herausstellt, daß ein Signal 2 Schütze steuern soll, dann werden 2 SPS-Ausgänge verwendet oder ein Hilfsrelais dazwischengeschaltet, das dann mehrere Schütze ansteuern kann.

Harald


----------



## holgermaik (20 März 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Wie kam es denn überhaupt zu der Situation, daß von einem SPS-Ausgang direkt 2 Schütze angesteuert werden?


kann ich nicht sagen. wahrscheinlich macht die Firma das immer so.
Der Witz ist, es sind noch 4 DO an der CU frei.


----------



## rosebud (20 März 2022)

Kopfzerbrechen um die Schaltzeiten eines Hilfsrelais kann man sich ersparen, da sie kleiner sind als die Dauer einer Halbwelle der Netzspannung.


----------



## Heinileini (20 März 2022)

rosebud schrieb:


> Kopfzerbrechen um die Schaltzeiten eines Hilfsrelais kann man sich ersparen, da sie kleiner sind als die Dauer einer Halbwelle der Netzspannung.


Welchen Einfluss hat denn die Dauer einer Halbwelle der Netzspannung (10 ms) auf die Schaltzeiten, wenn die HilfsRelais- bzw. Schütz-Spulen an Gleichspannung betrieben werden? 
Spätestens wenn FreilaufDioden an den HilfsRelaisSpulen UND den SchützSpulen zum Einsatz kommen UND die Summe der resultierenden Ab-Schaltzeiten unerwünscht gross wird ...


----------



## rosebud (21 März 2022)

In welcher Größenordnung liegen denn die Abschaltzeiten? Ich gehe davon aus, daß letztendlich ein Schütz irgendwas im Drehstromnetz schaltet. Dort kommt es auf ein paar Millisekunden wahrhaftig nicht mehr an.


----------



## rlw (21 März 2022)

rosebud schrieb:


> In welcher Größenordnung liegen denn die Abschaltzeiten? Ich gehe davon aus, daß letztendlich ein Schütz irgendwas im Drehstromnetz schaltet. Dort kommt es auf ein paar Millisekunden wahrhaftig nicht mehr an.


Das stimmt so nicht, vor allem wenn es um Ansteuerung von Bremsen geht sind  Schaltzeiten zu berücksichtigen.


----------

